# ~Sandra Bullock~



## Dabs (May 21, 2011)

*I chose her because she happens to be my favorite actress!
Love her to bits, she always makes enjoyable movies, in my opinion anyway!
So, are you a big fan of Sandra Bullock's??...or no??...maybe just don't care??
And that's fine, feel free to list whom your favorite actress is.
I have a list of her movies in the poll, please choose which one you think is her best, thankies much *smiles**


----------



## Sherry (May 21, 2011)

I like her as an actress and a person. Good example of a sweet girl who fell for the bad boy type and got badly burned.


----------



## Foxfyre (May 21, 2011)

I don't know much about her as a person, but I've never seen her turn in a bad performance.

I really can't pick a favorite movie but "Blindside" is right up there.  Two of her movies we have and especially enjoy are not on the list but are "Speed" and "Two Weeks Notice".


----------



## Dabs (May 21, 2011)

*Ah yes, Speed was indeed one of her good ones!*


----------



## Mr. H. (May 21, 2011)

She's hot. I'd let her curd my cheese any day.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## xsited1 (May 21, 2011)

I'll always remember her in Speed.  She's is a professional all the way.  Very smart business woman.


----------



## Political Junky (May 21, 2011)

She's always good.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (May 21, 2011)

Sandra Bullock gives a great performance each and every time.   Even if the script sucks, she shines

My favorite actress is either Jo Chen




or Eugene





But Stana Katic is very cool too.


----------



## Shooter (May 21, 2011)

Hope Floats


----------



## syrenn (May 21, 2011)

Demolition Man


----------



## Zoom-boing (May 21, 2011)

What makes her so likable is her sense of humor and her down-to-earthness.  Smart as a whip, too.

_Miss C._ and _Blindside_ are two of my favs.  

From any interview or whatever I've ever seen with her, she's a total crackup.  She strikes me as someone who'd be a great friend to hang with.

Jesse James is a total ass for what he did to her.  What a loser . . . and she handled it all with grace.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 21, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Demolition Man



Hot dogs. Armour hot dogs. What kind of kids eat Armour hot dogs?


----------



## pAntiChrist (May 21, 2011)

The Blindside. Only b/c it is based on a family that is from my neck of the woods.


----------



## Grace (May 22, 2011)

Can't stand her. And she isn't as sweet as most think her to be. Stuck up, snobby, diva with her entourage. Blech.


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 22, 2011)

Good girls don't fall for bad boys.  She's either actually that damn dumb, or had to expect it.

I'd go with demolition man also.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (May 22, 2011)

The Net.


----------



## HUGGY (May 22, 2011)

Sherry said:


> I like her as an actress and a person. Good example of a sweet girl who fell for the bad boy type and got badly burned.



I would like to say something on behalf of "Bad Boys" everywhere.....

"Hey!..whatcha wearin?"


----------



## Sunni Man (May 22, 2011)

I don't think much of her as an actress.

 She has a very limited range 

 No matter what the movie is she plays the same character.


----------



## Grace (May 22, 2011)

She's a bitch. I know someone who knows her personally. Two sides to every story, ya know.


----------



## waltky (May 22, 2011)

Speed...

... it was her breakout movie...

... surprised ya didn't list it.


----------



## Dabs (May 22, 2011)

waltky said:


> Speed...
> 
> ... it was her breakout movie...
> 
> ... surprised ya didn't list it.



*It was one of her better movies, I totally forgot about it tho *sigh**


----------



## Sarah G (May 22, 2011)

I don't normally watch her movies but Speed an the Blind Side were exceptional.  I like her in interviews, she's funny and she has a quick wit.  

Bad taste in men though.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (May 22, 2011)

Two week Notice.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 22, 2011)

Grace said:


> She's a bitch. I know someone who knows her personally. Two sides to every story, ya know.



Aren't all actors bitches in one way or another? Isn't it their job to decive people? acting like they are someone else?


----------



## editec (May 22, 2011)

She was great in Speed.

Fine actress.

Its hard not to like her.

That's star quality.


----------



## Dabs (May 22, 2011)

editec said:


> She was great in Speed.
> 
> Fine actress.
> 
> ...



*You know, in the movie The Lake House, she teamed up with Keanu Reeves again....another good movie!*


----------



## Douger (May 22, 2011)

I watched about 5 minutes of one of those speed flix.
It was probably a trailer ?
Sorry. I don't waste brain space on stupid shit.

Anyone here pollinate Angraceum Sesquipedale ?
I'm having fits trying to do it.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 22, 2011)

"Speed" Was an okay movie if you're like 12 years old.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 22, 2011)

Dabs said:


> *I chose her because she happens to be my favorite actress!
> Love her to bits, she always makes enjoyable movies, in my opinion anyway!
> So, are you a big fan of Sandra Bullock's??...or no??...maybe just don't care??
> And that's fine, feel free to list whom your favorite actress is.
> I have a list of her movies in the poll, please choose which one you think is her best, thankies much *smiles**



I don't have a favorite actor or actress. 

I like movies. Movies take hundreds of people to make, not just one.

I also know that admiring anyone in them is a mistake because most of them are just ego-maniacal phonies. They play a role that 99% of the time is a polar-opposite from what they really are like.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 22, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> Good girls don't fall for bad boys.  She's either actually that damn dumb, or had to expect it.
> 
> I'd go with demolition man also.



Women admire power and sometimes wealth when they're young, so they tend to hook up with guys that they feel will protect them. Problem is many of them end up being abused.

I know of a woman who said unless the guy has fingers the size of sausages she wouldn't give him the time of day. She said she had a former husband like that. She showed me his ring. It fit my thumb. 

Her ex-husband. Heh.


It was amazing that she couldn't see the irony.


----------



## California Girl (May 22, 2011)

I don't do 'favorite' actresses, or 'actors' or any other "celebrity" bullshit.


----------



## California Girl (May 22, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Good girls don't fall for bad boys.  She's either actually that damn dumb, or had to expect it.
> ...



How charmingly misogynistic. Women are individuals, not a herd of fucking borg.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 22, 2011)

Women may be individuals but they sure all act alike.


----------



## Dabs (May 22, 2011)

California Girl said:


> I don't do 'favorite' actresses, or 'actors' or any other "celebrity" bullshit.



*Then maybe you should have refrained from even leaving a post!*


----------



## Sunni Man (May 22, 2011)

Dabs said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I don't do 'favorite' actresses, or 'actors' or any other "celebrity" bullshit.
> ...



California Girl only "does" herself.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 22, 2011)

Dabs said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I don't do 'favorite' actresses, or 'actors' or any other "celebrity" bullshit.
> ...



Every time a woman fakes an orgasm the poor guy is 'Doing' an actress.


----------



## California Girl (May 22, 2011)

Dabs said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > I don't do 'favorite' actresses, or 'actors' or any other "celebrity" bullshit.
> ...



I post what I want, where I want. Maybe you could refrain from posting in your attention seeking bold text.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (May 22, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



True story


----------



## Dabs (May 22, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



*Excuse me Miss Owner of the site, I wasn't aware there was no bold writing allowed, my bad~*


----------



## California Girl (May 22, 2011)

Dabs said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



Did I say you weren't allowed to? No. I inferred that you are an attention seeking. I see no reason to change that view... only people who need attention post in bold, or blue, or use oversized text.... it's an insecurity thing. Genuine question... are you stupid?


----------



## Mr. H. (May 22, 2011)

Sandy B. is my ho.


----------



## Sarah G (May 22, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> Sandy B. is my ho.



  In your dreams?


----------



## mudwhistle (May 22, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> Sandy B. is my ho.



I like tall women.....I don't care what color they are.


----------



## Dabs (May 22, 2011)

California Girl said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



*
Then why the font sizes and colors then?????
Maybe I like a little pizazz, nothing wrong with that~
Or maybe you don't like it cause somebody else is taking attention away from you.
I'm not trying to get attention by using bold font, for Christ's sake if I wanted more attention, I'd use a racy avi or some shit.
Am I stupid??.....I'm as stupid as YOU!
So fill that in as you please *


----------



## Two Thumbs (May 22, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHA

Dabs is the new Madeline, here to drive CG nuts with funny fonts!!


----------



## whitehall (May 22, 2011)

"Hope Floats"? Don't make me laugh. Crap floats too. The babe is overrated.


----------



## Dabs (May 22, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Dabs is the new Madeline, here to drive CG nuts with funny fonts!!



*Ok, should I laugh here?? ~LoL~
*


----------



## Baruch Menachem (May 22, 2011)

She got a Razzie for _All About Steve_, then the following night got an Oscar.

She showed up for both awards.


----------



## Dabs (May 22, 2011)

Baruch Menachem said:


> She got a Razzie for _All About Steve_, then the following night got an Oscar.
> 
> She showed up for both awards.



*I went to the movie theater to watch All About Steve. I was a bit disappointed, it wasn't one of her best performances. But, after it came out on DVD, I bought it ~LoL~
And I have watched it a couple of times, I rather like it more now 
My favorite Bullock movie tho, is While You Were Sleeping.
It's kind of one of those romance ones, and I'm a sucker for that~*


----------



## Mr. H. (May 22, 2011)

What's with that nose?
It looks like a babby butt.


----------



## Dabs (May 22, 2011)

Mr. H. said:


> What's with that nose?
> It looks like a babby butt.



*What baby butts have you been looking at?? ~Lmao~*


***Wait, you spelled BABBY, but I was assuming you meant baby, but maybe you were meaning something else??*


----------



## mudwhistle (May 22, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > HAHAHAHAHA
> ...



Yes, and I can see many a cat-fight in the future.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 22, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > What's with that nose?
> ...



The only babes butts I care to look at have long legs.


----------



## Phoenix (May 22, 2011)

While You Were Sleeping and Hope Floats are probably my favorites.

She rocks, IMO.


----------



## Dabs (May 22, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



*You will protect me right?? ~LoL~
MEOW!*


----------



## Dabs (May 22, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



*I already told you, I stand 5' 9".....get me much taller and I'll be in the Guiness Book Of World records ~LoL~*


----------



## Dabs (May 22, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> While You Were Sleeping and Hope Floats are probably my favorites.
> 
> She rocks, IMO.



*Thank you Phoenix, somebody who shares my likes in movies *smiles**


----------



## mudwhistle (May 22, 2011)

Dabs said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...



No, but I will buy popcorn.

Somehow I get the feeling you can handle it.


----------



## Dabs (May 22, 2011)

mudwhistle said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



*Fair enuff, but make mine with extra butter! *


----------



## Baruch Menachem (May 22, 2011)

_While You Were Sleeping_ was a great one.   It was kind of silly the way she fantasized over that jerk, and but she got to play hero.

That was such a fun movie.


----------



## Grace (May 22, 2011)

You're 5'9", Dabs? Dayum!


----------



## Dabs (May 22, 2011)

Grace said:


> You're 5'9", Dabs? Dayum!



*Yeppers Grace, and I love it!!!! *


----------



## Grace (May 22, 2011)

I used to be 5'8". For years. A few months ago for funzies, I measured my height. I am 5'7". 
When ya get old, ya get shorter. And wider.


----------



## Grace (May 22, 2011)

My sil is like 4'9". I feel amazonish and yes, I love it too.


----------



## Dabs (May 22, 2011)

Grace said:


> I used to be 5'8". For years. A few months ago for funzies, I measured my height. I am 5'7".
> When ya get old, ya get shorter. And wider.



*That's the osteoporosis that hits us women.
Fucking shit! 
My beautiful Mother was once 5 feet 7 and when she passed she was barely 5 feet 4.*


----------

